# Pocket window replacement-need sill adapter?



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Most of the weight is carried on the edge that sits on the wood sill (i.e. inner most edge of the replacement window). 

I would spray foam to air seal the underside of the windows and the sides and then you score the sill expander to close the gap between the sloped wood sill and the vinyl window. It is then snap locked into the accessory groove of the master frame along the bottom.


----------



## Dixon12 (May 3, 2016)

Windows on Wash said:


> Most of the weight is carried on the edge that sits on the wood sill (i.e. inner most edge of the replacement window).
> 
> I would spray foam to air seal the underside of the windows and the sides and then you score the sill expander to close the gap between the sloped wood sill and the vinyl window. It is then snap locked into the accessory groove of the master frame along the bottom.


There aren't grooves on the frame. It's not going into a frame from an old window. The rough opening is framed new construction style. I have to use the pocket replacement because the other windows are pocket replacements.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

How were the other ones trimmed out? 

Pictures?


----------



## Dixon12 (May 3, 2016)

Windows on Wash said:


> How were the other ones trimmed out?
> 
> Pictures?


Don't have pictures handy, but I didn't do the others, and those windows are a different brand, and didn't have the sill expander (if that's what it's called). Those others are flat bottom and sit on shims, wrapped in aluminum on the outside.


----------

